# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Entrevista con Daniel Gonzaga, gerente general de Natura Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*TENEMOS MUCHAS EXPECTATIVAS EN PERÚ* _El ingeniero asegura que la firma está en constante búsqueda de aliados en las comunidades y que observan con interés muchos productos agrícolas para la elaboración de sus cosméticos._  *Por* Manuela Zurita  *Lima, 19 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* La empresa de cosméticos y productos de higiene personal de origen brasileño Natura fue fundada hace 40 años y hace 16 ingresó a Perú. Agraria.pe conversó con su gerente general, Daniel Gonzaga, para conocer cuál es la relación de la reconocida firma con el agro y la biodiversidad local.   *Periodista (P): ¿Cuánto ha crecido Natura desde que ingresó al mercado peruano en términos de líneas de productos y rentabilidad?*   *Daniel Gonzaga (D.G.):* Desde su ingreso al mercado peruano, Natura ha ido creciendo en todas sus categorías de productos de una manera satisfactoria. Actualmente contamos con trece líneas, con más de 600 productos.  *P: ¿Qué factores lo han permitido?*  *D.G.:* Nuestra filosofía y los compromisos asumidos, en lo que a un adecuado modelo de gestión se refiere, nos han permitido un nuevo ciclo de crecimiento. Producimos impactos sociales relevantes y somos una empresa Carbono Neutro desde el año 2007, es decir, buscamos reducir las emisiones de Gases de Efecto Invernadero en todos nuestros procesos.  *P: ¿Cómo proyectan cerrar sus negocios este año? ¿Y en 2011?* *D.G.:* Nuestras proyecciones para este año y el que viene siguen la misma línea de crecimiento.   *P: ¿Cuánto han crecido respecto del año anterior en términos de facturación y cuál es su proyección de crecimiento para 2011?* *D.G.:* Esta información es reservada debido a que Natura cotiza en bolsa.  *P: ¿Cuál es la relación de Natura con el agro peruano? ¿Trabajan de la mano de los agricultores?, ¿Cómo? ¿Dónde?*  *D.G.:* En la actualidad trabajamos con proveedores brasileros y algunos en Latinoamérica, quienes han aprendido con nosotros, y nosotros con ellos. Natura busca formar alianzas con comunidades productoras que puedan seguir estándares sustentables solicitados; estamos en una búsqueda constante de nuevos aliados en distintos países de Latinoamérica, y esperamos encontrar en corto plazo aliados en Perú.   *P: ¿Tienen en vista alguna zona productora agrícola en especial? ¿Cuál/es?*  *D.G.:*Por el momento estamos evaluando ello; esperamos encontrar nuevos aliados en las comunidades peruanas en el tema de extracción sostenida de activos.  *P: ¿Qué productos agrícolas de Perú tienen en vista aprovechar en el mediano plazo para qué líneas de productos?*  *D.G.:* Conocemos de muchos activos potenciales, el Perú es un país rico en biodiversidad y muchos de los activos que encontramos en tierras peruanas pueden ser utilizados para la producción de nuestros productos cosméticos.   *P:¿Cuáles y para qué líneas de productos?*  *D.G.:*Como lo indiqué anteriormente, estamos evaluando qué activos serían y para qué líneas de productos. Actualmente, muchas de nuestras líneas de productos son hechas con activos como la castaña, andiroba, buriti, cacao, maracuyá, entre otros.  *P: ¿Qué aporta Perú y su biodiversidad a la compañía?*  *D.G.:* El Perú es un país en el cual Natura ha tenido gran acogida, hace poco la empresa ha sido reconocida entre los primeros lugares del listado de mejor reputación para los peruanos, lo cual nos satisface. En términos de biodiversidad tenemos muchas expectativas en Perú, al ser el cuarto país con mayor megadiversidad en el mundo, y esperamos generar nuevas alianzas con comunidades peruanas en el tema de extracción sostenida de activos.   *DATO* 
- Natura y Wong fueron reconocidas en septiembre pasado como las firmas de mejor reputación en Perú, según el Primer Índice de Reputación Corporativa (IRCA) elaborado por Centrum Católica y Marketing Arellano. El estudio tiene en cuenta la percepción del público de la empresa, sus productos y servicios de calidad y su innovación.Temas similares: Artículo: 25 expositores mostrarán productos naturales y orgánicos en Perú Natura 2011 aceitunas en general----consigo aceitunas---broker---tacna-peru Artículo: Quinua y algarrobina captaron atención de compradores internacionales en feria Perú Natura Artículo: Hay 26 empresas peruanas que ofrecerán en Perú Natura su oferta exportable Perú Natura 2009 (del 9 al 11 de setiembre, 2009)

----------

